# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  embalse de Valmayor

## kiu

Hola, vivo en los alrededores del embalse de Valmayor,en Madrid, supongo que el agua que consumimos proviene de este embalse; ¿qué calidad tiene el agua?, la verdad es que no me gusta mucho el sabor y hace un tiempo decidí comenzar a comprar agua embotellada; sin embargo dudo de esta decisión por motivos medioambientales y de salud por causa del plástico. :Confused: 

Gracias y un saludo a todos/as.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola, bienvenido al foro  :Wink: 

Yo que tu me preocuparia por el agua, no por el plastico :Smile: 

salu2

----------


## Donan

> Hola, vivo en los alrededores del embalse de Valmayor,en Madrid, supongo que el agua que consumimos proviene de este embalse; ¿qué calidad tiene el agua?, la verdad es que no me gusta mucho el sabor y hace un tiempo decidí comenzar a comprar agua embotellada; sin embargo dudo de esta decisión por motivos medioambientales y de salud por causa del plástico.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo a todos/as.


Depende de en que pueblo vivas, tendras agua o no de Valmayor, tambien puede ser de La Jarosa, saludos.

----------

